

General Purpose, Low Power Supercomputing Using Reconfiguration (2006) - neonkiwi
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ILu5SMis9E#t=29

======
neonkiwi
With news of Intel's acquisition of Altera, I thought HN would enjoy this
excellent lecture on the use of reconfigurable architectures for the next step
in improving computing efficiency. I watch this every couple of years and
consistently find it exciting.

Although we're very heavily invested in the current paradigm, maybe with
Intel's weight behind Altera and some popular trends in programming languages,
we'll start to see more of a push to move beyond the Von Neumann model.

